# One cockatiel bullying the other?



## Dylan (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi I have two cockatiels,I think they're both males,they are siblings and one has a very dominant personality,and the other is very gentle.The dominant one does not let the other near him,he chases and the gentle one(Rolo) flies away when he comes near. Should I seperate? Their cage is big,I don't know what they're like in the cage as when I'm home they're never in the cage.Thanks for any replies.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I personally would separate. Zoe is very dominant (and bossy and moody) and Panda is just a little love bug and Zoe bullies him most of the time if she gets the chance. I do not cage them together anymore (I used to while Panda was learning stuff like how to eat and climb) because Zoe started getting too aggressive toward him, and while she didn't actually hurt him, I couldn't trust that she wouldn't while they were locked up together and I wasn't home. Plus, it would be pretty traumatic for Panda to be locked in a cage with a bully and have no way of getting away.

So that's just my experience and reason why I would separate. 

If your cage is big, maybe you could fashion some sort of divider/separator for it?


----------



## Dylan (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes the cage is big. It's 38" x 20" x 36" (L x W x H) it has twl doors a divider would be easy,I have another cage though I don't know the dimensions but I think it's ok for one. Rolo is a lovely bird,never bites no matter what,and gets along with other animals He rides on my dogs back and goes to my rabbits cage and sings to him, whereas Tobias is a nice bird but has grumpy tendencies you can't go near him at night or he will bite hard!


----------

